# Good Buys



## Dilbert (Nov 20, 2016)

As indicated in the TA thread, I bailed out of the rest of my holdings this morning. So now I am looking into what to buy. I'm pretty well represented in Financials with Canadian banks. But I have zero holdings within the insurance side of things.

What do you folks think about Manulife? I'm thinking there will be a good upside for them in 2017 and onward, because of their US and international business volumes. It could be a nice Canadian play, with good international exposure.


----------



## hboy54 (Sep 16, 2016)

Dilbert said:


> As indicated in the TA thread, I bailed out of the rest of my holdings this morning. So now I am looking into what to buy. I'm pretty well represented in Financials with Canadian banks. But I have zero holdings within the insurance side of things.
> 
> What do you folks think about Manulife? I'm thinking there will be a good upside for them in 2017 and onward, because of their US and international business volumes. It could be a nice Canadian play, with good international exposure.


I think enough of it that I own it and bought more in 2016. It is my largest financial holding due to the nice jump last year. No idea if it will do well going forward, I don't predict. I liked it's valuation last year, and had a low weighting of it and financials in general, so added in the $16s and $17s IIRC.

hboy54


----------



## Koogie (Dec 15, 2014)

I like MFC and hold it in my RRSP. Average cost was also in the 16s.
Don't plan on selling. 
Won't be adding either but that is solely because we have enough ins. cos. for now.


----------



## Dilbert (Nov 20, 2016)

Yeah, to buy in the low to mid twenties is my dilemma because I'm used to scooping up bargains over the past several years!. Too bad it's no longer in $16-land. Well done, both of you.


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

Don't forget if you hold Canadian banks you already are in the insurance business.


----------



## Dilbert (Nov 20, 2016)

Eder said:


> Don't forget if you hold Canadian banks you already are in the insurance business.


Good point, although I'm not sure their international exposure is that great.


----------



## hboy54 (Sep 16, 2016)

Dilbert said:


> Yeah, to buy in the low to mid twenties is my dilemma because I'm used to scooping up bargains over the past several years!. Too bad it's no longer in $16-land. Well done, both of you.


Yes that is the dilemma. I bought RY in February at $65 and again November maybe at $89. I don't like to buy so high, but I decided I wanted some more financials late in the year, and RY was the most under weight at the time. I take some consolation in the fact that I have done really well in MFC and actually the whole rest of the portfolio, so just held my nose and let the math of aiming for a target percentage rule the day. Can't win 'em all, just need 60% win rate or so.

hboy54


----------



## hollyhunter (Mar 10, 2016)

Technically, MFC.TO is looking good in mid-long term. The ongoing P/E stands at 16.13. Currently,we may have a breakout to watch over 25.42.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

hollyhunter said:


> Technically, MFC.TO is looking good in mid-long term. The ongoing P/E stands at 16.13. Currently,we may have a breakout to watch over 25.42.


holly .... what stocks or ETFs do you favor right now? I'd be curious to see.... Any? Tks.


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

FWIW, look at what the top-20 holdings in these big, massive, Canadian equity ETFs.

XIU
https://www.blackrock.com/ca/individual/en-ca/products/239832/ishares-sptsx-60-index-etf

XIC
https://www.blackrock.com/ca/individual/en/products/239837/?referrer=tickerSearch

ZCN
https://www.bmo.com/gam/ca/advisor/products/etfs#

VCN:
https://www.vanguardcanada.ca/individual/mvc/detail/etf/overview?portId=9561##overview

Do you see a theme? 

Those are good buys in my opinion. And holds. 

Doing so would have gained about 22% last year.


----------



## Dilbert (Nov 20, 2016)

Good points all, thanks. I'm also looking at AQN, once again being encouraged by the dividend....another TA in the works? LOL


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

Dilbert said:


> Good points all, thanks. I'm also looking at AQN, once again being encouraged by the dividend....another TA in the works? LOL


sorry...my bad...what's "TA" ???


----------



## Dilbert (Nov 20, 2016)

jargey3000 said:


> sorry...my bad...what's "TA" ???


Transalta. Check out the thread about it for more info. Sorry for being a little obtuse.


----------



## damaaster (Mar 27, 2015)

Recently sold my CWB (bought at 22- sold at 31) & picked up some more AQN. 

Unfortunately not much cash on the sidelines to spend right now...but a few I'll be looking at once I let the warchest build up a bit:

TF - Timbercreek Financial
Ino.un - Inovalis Reit
ADW.A - Andrew Peller
GIL - Gildan Activewear
Div.to - Diversified Royalty
CWB - when it drops again to mid to low twenties

Also those of you that bought MFC when it was in the teens - good on ya! It was on my watchlist for a while - just never had the $$ at the right time


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

Dilbert said:


> Transalta. Check out the thread about it for more info. Sorry for being a little obtuse.


doh!


----------



## Dilbert (Nov 20, 2016)

Maybe you were thinking about another T&A?:topsy_turvy:


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

Dilbert said:


> Maybe you were thinking about another T&A?:topsy_turvy:


maybe...nudge,nudge, wink ,wink ...


----------

